# قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها



## in_god_i_trust (20 أغسطس 2007)

حبيبتي
بحبك ياخرابى على شكلك
بحبك الله ####
انا من غيرك
زي الشارع من غير اناره
زي التقاطع من غير اشاره
زي السلطه من غير خياره
زي السواق من غير سياره
زي الحديقه بدون شجره
زي الصحراء بدون بعير
زي بوش بدون بلير
زي السياره بدون جير
زي الحفله بدون كيك
زي الموتوسيكل بدون بريك
زي عنتر من غير عبله
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
انا النار وانتي الدخان
انا الزلزال وانتي البركان
دا انتي الجبنه وانا الزيتون
انتي النعناعة وانا الليمون
انتي الجزيره وانا سبيس تون
انتي بومبا وانا تيمون
انتي العراق وانا صدام
انتي الهند وانا الافلام
انتي الشكمان وانا الاكصدام
انتي المكيف وانا الفريون
انتي الريموت وانا التلفزيون
انتي السماعه وانا التلفون
انا من غيرك مش عارف مين أكون
يااا احلى من بنات امسترادام
انتي جوليا وانا فان دام
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت تموتي وعلى قبرك انام

منقول

اكيد كلكم نازلين عياط من التاثر بالرومانسية


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

_ههههههههههه

لا لذيذه

بس مكانها مش هنا 
مكانها فى المنتدى الترفيهى

ميرسى ليكى_​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

انا ولد مش بنت يا توتي ...............بس مليت كام ازازة ببس بالدموع.. بصراحة....سوال يا ريت حد يجاوبني ....ازاي اعمل توقيع ليا


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

مش قادر ابطل عياط


----------



## in_god_i_trust (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

يا ريت حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع فية لينكات لموضوعاتي


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

_التوقيع انك تعمل صوره او اى حاجه انت عايزها وتكتب تحتيه اللينكات لو انت عايز كده
وتدخل تعمله من لوحه التحكم
هتلاقيها فى اعلى الصفحه فوق
لو فى اى سؤال اسأل​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

*حلوه​*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

*هههههههههههههههه

اية الحب العنيف دة

اول ما قريتها ما بطلتش عياط​*


----------



## maro52 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قصيدة الحب التي ابكتني و ابكت العالم و كل من يقراءها*

هههههههههههههه حلوه اوي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد نازلين عياط والمناديل خلصت
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااااالهوى على الحب يا ناس *​


----------



## dark_angel (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*القصيدة دى رومانسية جدا  ربنا يكرمك*​


----------



## مينا عبدة (28 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة زى العسل شكرا
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*عاوزة اعيط*

*بس مش لاقيه مناديل*

*ايه الاحساس المرهف ده كله *

*ههههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههه انا اخيرا سيطرت على نفسي وبطلت عياط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه علاقه الحاجات دي ببعضهاااااااااااااااااا ؟


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه مؤثرة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
دي قصيدة حلوة قوووي 
دا اللي كتبها فنان ههههههههههههههه
مرسي ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة


----------



## badir_koko (7 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه .ده حب جامد.​*


----------



## الفرعوني (17 يناير 2009)

حلوههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية الرومانسية دي كلها انا حاسس بكل اللي شاف القصيده دي


----------

